# Help starting my project car



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Check the battery ground cable. First gen cars had problems with it. That could be most of your electrical problems right there.


----------



## Username1107 (Jan 6, 2020)

Just a little update I was able to get the car to crank by resetting the car computer system. But still no start I have tested the fuel rails no fuel so I thinking there a Block in the lines or a dead pump.


----------



## Username1107 (Jan 6, 2020)

Dose anyone know if there a drain plug for the fuel tank as I need to drain 30lts


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Post the codes. Do you actually have a 2010 (not US) or is it a 2011?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Username1107 (Jan 6, 2020)

I thought I did post the code. It P2096 system too lean bank 1.
I have the Australia Cruze yes it 2010. I find almost all the info for my car from the 2011 us one to be the same.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Well that would explain the lean fuel system code ?.

...I don’t think a fuel drain plug exists... put a drain tube down the fuel filler neck and pump it out. Or drop the tank and you can drain the fuel.


----------



## Username1107 (Jan 6, 2020)

Here same more updates and drop the fuel take and test the fuel pump I find the pump to work.

so I trun to the fuse box for replacement. after a quick wreckers run. Installed the new fuse box.Fuel pump has pressure All but one fuel injectors clicks. But the car has no start.
I have replaced spark plug.
I am starting to get lost at what it is now.
And help please.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Are you getting fuel at the fuel rail/injectors?


----------



## Username1107 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah the fuel rail is get fuel


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I'd go back to the battery cable as will suggested and have a look. You might be getting fuel but not enough pressure. 

You said you changed the battery. Does it crank, what is your voltage? Etc.

As others have said this was an issue for Gen 1s


----------

